# Candida



## Brian hog (Jul 16, 2007)

Candida Yeast Infections? *Candida* is a genus of yeasts (the most important being Candida albicans) that can cause fungal infections (candidiasis) in humans and other animals. Candida Yeast Infection, both digestive and systemic, is a social and medical dilemma without easy access.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIPostgrad Med J. 1992 Jun;68(800):453-4. Related Articles, Links Comment in: Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 1437926 "The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."ASCIA Position Statement: Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy, Asthma and Immune Disorders Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004 "INAPPROPRIATE TESTINGChronic CandidiasisUse: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions. Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."http://www.allergy.org.au/pospapers/unorthodox.htm "The case for candida as a cause IBS has grown weaker and weaker over the last ten years.A lot less was known about IBS ten years ago then is known now."Why is there candida in the bowel in the first place in humans?""Candida albicans, and other strains of Candida are yeast that normally inhabits our digestive system: the mouth, throat, intestines and genitourinary tract. Candida is a normal part of the bowel flora (the organisms that naturally live inside our intestines, and are not parasitic). It has many functions inside our digestive tract, one of them to recognize and destroy harmful bacteria. Without Candida albicans in our intestines we would be defenseless against many pathogen bacteria. Healthy person can have a millions of Candida albicans."About chronic candidiasisAn overgrowth in the gastrointestinal tract of the usually benign yeast (or fungus) Candida albicans has been suggested as the origin of a complex medical syndrome called chronic candidiasis, or yeast syndrome.1 2Purported symptoms of chronic candidiasis are fatigue, allergies, immune system malfunction, depression, chemical sensitivities, and digestive disturbances.3 4 Conventional medical authorities do acknowledge the existence of a chronic Candida infection that affects the whole body and is sometimes called â€œchronic disseminated candidiasis.â€œ5 However, this universally accepted disease is both uncommon, and decidedly more narrow in scope, than the so-called Yeast Syndromeâ€"a condition believed by some to be quite common, particularly in people with a history of long-term antibiotic use. The term â€œchronic candidiasisâ€ as used in this article refers to the as yet unproven Yeast Syndrome."Real Candidiasis which is a "Systemic Candidiasis are "systemic infections"http://www.emedicine.com/emerg/topic76.htmIBS is NOT an infectious disease.I have talked to quite a few lab people who do colonoscopies about this and they have never seen "yeast syndrome" but have seen "disseminated candidiasis" in aids patients and cancer patients where the immune system was highly compormised.IN IBS research researchers are using powerful electron microscopes and examing gut cells and still no "overgrowth" of candida.The strogest case for alternating d and c and d/c in IBS and pain or discomfort has to do with serotonin in the gi tract released from enterochromaffin (EC) cells. Part of thatis the role serotonin has in sending Sensation signals from the gut to the brain.


----------

